# Cheese Expiration Dates



## akfan (Apr 2, 2012)

does smoking prolong the life of cheese? when I smoke cheese I sometimes keep it shrink wrapped in the frig for a year, probably well past the expiration on the cheese pkg. Should I freeze them instead? will cheese go bad after being smoked? Thanks for your help.....dave


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is an active thread on this same subject

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119838/expiration-dates-on-cheese


----------

